
China Involved in 90 Percent of Espionage and Industrial Secrets Theft, DOJ says - Jerry2
https://www.newsweek.com/china-involved-90-percent-economic-espionage-and-industrial-secrets-theft-1255908
======
mc32
What’s more amazing is that most of the companies going into China _knew_ this
was a severe risk, but yet they could not resist the lure —the lure of a
ginormous market, cheap labor, and the arrogance thinking they could stay one
step ahead.

Finally they’re geyting called out and taken to task, but, the proof of the
pudding is in the eating, so we’ll have to see if the threats and negotiations
work.

~~~
burfog
I've seen it justified like this:

Company X goes to China. They do well, putting companies Y and Z out of
business. Eventually they too are destroyed by new Chinese competition, but
they make money until that happens.

Due to competition, this is inevitable. Somebody will be that company X. Be
that company and live longer, or try to resist and die sooner.

It's a very pessimistic fatalistic view of things, simply assuming that local
industry is doomed because the local industry is unable to enforce an
agreement to stay out of China. It is assumed that any such agreement (if even
legal) would have a defector. It may even be assumed that stockholders would
demand being the defector.

The USA makes a feeble attempt to fight this via ITAR, but that doesn't help
unless a regulator notices that something can be considered to be weapon-
related.

------
justicezyx
The propaganda machine is moving.

While emphasizing the IP theft, the Chines government is emphasizing the
remarkable profit "extracted" by US companies.

------
jobigoud
...that they kow of.

Isn't there an implicit survivorship bias in these things? Maybe it's 99%,
maybe it's 80%, without the unkowns unknowns you can't compute that
percentage.

------
rootsudo
Nothing new,

Read some 90's books on the same NetSec like Corporate Espionage, by Ira
Winkler.

------
irishcoffee
Surprise?

------
jacquesm
“One example was the conviction of a Chinese company—the Sinovel Wind Group
Company—for stealing wind turbine technology from a U.S. company resulting in
the victim losing more than $1 billion in shareholder equity and almost 700
jobs, over half its global workforce,”

Cry me a river:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enercon#Patent_dispute](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enercon#Patent_dispute)

~~~
blub
That's funny indeed, but China is stealing intellectual property also from the
EU.

And many EU companies still haven't learned the lesson - they continue doing
business in China and sharing intellectual property willingly.

~~~
jrnichols
Like the German trains that they reverse engineered.

[https://www.rbth.com/blogs/2015/08/11/rise_of_the_clones_chi...](https://www.rbth.com/blogs/2015/08/11/rise_of_the_clones_chinese_knockoffs_undercut_russian_arms_exports_48345.html)

------
zachguo
DOJ is definitely right. As they claimed 2008 financial crisis was caused by a
tiny bank in NY Chinatown.

~~~
JPKab
Strawman. They never claimed that.

~~~
zachguo
Then why was this tiny family-run bank the only bank being prosecuted?

